# Introducing Psalm-singing into family worship



## KSon (May 27, 2010)

I must first confess that I am totally unfamiliar with the singing of Psalms in worship. I have heard them sung on recordings, but have never been in a worship service that has sang them nor have I used them in family worship.

I would like to begin incorporating the singing of Psalms into our nightly family worship. I have the TBS Windsor-edition KJV with Metrical Psalms that I plan to use. Are there any resources (on-line or otherwise) that would provide the meter to help facilitate the singing, particularly the metered Psalms which are in the KJV edition I have? Any further help or suggestions that you may have would be greatly appreciated.

Pardon me if these questions seem elementary. It is just a further attempt to reform my worship with the family.


----------



## louis_jp (May 27, 2010)

The Scottish Metrical Psalter

Scottish Metrical Psalms Vol. 1 (CD)

PCC: Psalter Tunes, metrical order

Scottish Psalter (Reforming Worship)

---------- Post added at 07:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------

YouTube - Psalm 103 - Scottish Psalter 1650 (ACapella)

YouTube - Psalm 143:7-11, Acapella

There are others on youtube as well, but you have to search for the ones using the scottish psalter.


----------



## Grimmson (May 27, 2010)

I sometimes use the CRC palter hymnal and am looking forward to the OP version, but do not hold your breath for the OP because that project is still years left to completion.


----------



## RTaron (May 27, 2010)

Bravo! An admirable goal sir. 
You probably know lots of Common Meter songs. Check out your church hymnal and you will find a bunch. What remains is for you to fit the psalm to the tune. For starters try Psalm 46 to the tune "america the beautiful" 
Another alternative if you can read music, Chis Coldwell has published a psalter with the music and tunes together. 

I hope you don't give up. You won't regret the effort. especially if you stick with the 1650. It is the best!!


----------



## Tim (May 28, 2010)

The tune to 'Amazing Grace' is also in common meter and can be sung to almost all of the Scottish Psalter.


----------

